# need a sub in southern tier of ny?



## future46r (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a 2001 f 350 with 7.5 ft, fisher plow. I have only ever plowed my own rental properties, would like some work with the upcoming storm or future as I am available a lot lately. I prefer residential since i dont mind getting out and shoveling and thats what i have done with my buildings, driveways with small parking areas.Please email me at [email protected] or give me a call 607 348 8011, thanks, mike


----------

